# papering window shades



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Potential customer saw on the internet that wallpaper could be pasted onto window shades. Advertised as a simple DIY project.

I know back in '90 a window treatment company offered this, but I never heard of it as a service we could provide.

The process sounds simple - paste wallpaper to a roll-up window shade. 

Anyone done this? Know any particulars? Like which paste and other tricks ?

Maybe I should even ask the DIY'ers in diychatroom


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

don't know nuthin about that:no:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

daArch said:


> Potential customer saw on the internet that wallpaper could be pasted onto window shades. Advertised as a simple DIY project.
> 
> I know back in '90 a window treatment company offered this, but I never heard of it as a service we could provide.
> 
> ...


Ive had request to paint a few and actually have but never heard of the likes to this.


----------



## kallywall (Feb 1, 2009)

We had this request in Radnor, Pa. I was hesitant at first, but we had the image of the wall covering reproduced to specific dimensions for several windows on a heavier grade of vinyl that would hold up to the constant tension of the "rolling up ", heat, cold, and fading from sunlight. The room was unique in that only the picture frames and window shades contained wallcoverings. So the homeowner could look at the Wallcovering pattern when the shades were drawn down for visual interest. Toughest part of this job was careful planning and making sure the wallcovering patterns were well balanced to look aesthetically pleasing. The homeowner was delighted with the outcome!


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

daArch said:


> Potential customer saw on the internet that wallpaper could be pasted onto window shades. Advertised as a simple DIY project.
> 
> I know back in '90 a window treatment company offered this, but I never heard of it as a service we could provide.
> 
> ...


 Hi Bill...sorry I just saw this.

A good friend of my sister's has a side business where she laminates blinds with wallcoverings. Her husband is a salesman with Hunter Douglas and I guess that's where most of her business comes from. My sister actually used to help her out back in the '90's when there was more of it around.
I am not certain, but I believe they were using spray adhesive. If you need more info or would like some contact info I could probably put you in touch. I would have to ask my sister how to reach her friend.


----------

